# synicng contacts for 2012 LS



## MEATHEAD (Nov 29, 2011)

Ihave t mobile is there a perticulair phone that will sync my phone book so i cna see it on my dash display for a 2012 cruze ls i can only make calls via blue tooth and its anoying. also will andora play with the usb connected?


----------



## MEATHEAD (Nov 29, 2011)

so i got my address book to sync with my dash display very easy once onstar was activated i just push the phone button on the dashboard and blue tooth is activated and i can scroll through myh address book on the display. also love the my chebrolet app and use the map feature to send to my turn by turn. now anyone have a suggestion on remote start afyer market i was thinking of viper through best buy. viper has an app on android that lets you do same options as onstar mylink any thoughts??


----------



## Italy3344 (Jul 12, 2012)

how did you do this??


----------



## zdstein (Jul 28, 2012)

How did you get your contacts to import? I have a droid X and I remember one day it asked to import my contacts and I told it yes but it never actually did.


----------

